# Locale issues in <tar>



## jaymax (Sep 10, 2015)

```
FreeBSD 10.2 ... i386
```
I am attempting to tar some directories containing many files with French, German and Greek character / symbolism in the their titles.
I am beset with multiple messages : such as => Can't translate pathname "..." to UTF-8
How do I correct this?

My locale settings are -

```
LANG=
LC_CTYPE="C"
LC_COLLATE="C"
LC_TIME="C"
LC_NUMERIC="C"
LC_MONETARY="C"
LC_MESSAGES="C"
LC_ALL=
```

And how do I change these if needed ?


----------



## xavi (Sep 10, 2015)

jaymax said:


> And how do I change these if needed ?



Check out this link


----------

